# Sportmediziner in BI?



## manfred01 (7. Oktober 2016)

Mal was anderes: Ich habe seit Monaten diffuse Schmerzen im Daumen und musste aufs Biken verzichten. Zwei Orthopäden-Besuche in BI haben nichts gebracht, keine konkrete Diagnose, nur die Empfehlung "Schonung", hat aber auch nix gebracht, wie ich gerade gemerkt habe. Bevor ich noch mal vergeblich einen Arzt ausprobiere: Kann mir jemand in BI oder Umgebung einen Orthopäden bzw. Sportmediziner empfehlen?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rdNERD (8. Oktober 2016)

Nur so ein Gedanke: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass neben dem klassischen Sportmediziner auch ein Handchirurg helfen könnte. Von gibt es auch weniger OP-wütige Exemplare


----------



## manfred01 (9. Oktober 2016)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Nur so ein Gedanke: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass neben dem klassischen Sportmediziner auch ein Handchirurg helfen könnte. Von gibt es auch weniger OP-wütige Exemplare



An einen Handchirurg habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber klar, dessen Leidenschaft ist nun mal die OP - wäre dann halt ein Risikospiel ;-)


----------



## poekelz (10. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> trigger falsch eingestellt?


Gripshift fahren 

Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten den linken Daumen ausgekugelt (sowas wie "Skidaumen" nur mitten im Sommer) da bin ich logischerweise in der Notaufnahme des Bünder Lukas KH zum Einrenken gewesen. Die haben dort aber auch eine tolle Handchirugie (Dr. Bär), der hat sich das am nächsten Tag angeschaut. Zur Nachsorge war ich hinterher bei nem Orthopäden. Orthopäden und Unfallärzte können allerdings meistens nur röntgen und bezüglich eventueller Bänder oder Kapselverletzungen (-entzündungen) sieht man auf einem Röntgenbild nix da muss dann schon eine Überweisung zum MRT erfolgen.

Daher meine Empfehlung auch zum Orthopäden (so einer der Veränderungen auch fühlen kann) und ansonsten zum Handchirurg.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Oktober 2016)

@manfred01 

Hi.
Ich weiss nicht, wieso du ohne ein Trauma oder sichtbare strukturelle Veränderungen einen Chirurgen aufsuchen solltest und kann davor auch (derzeit) nur abraten.
Ich kenne Beispiele, wo beispielsweise Patienten am Karpaltunnel operiert wurden, obwohl es keine ausreichende begründete Indikation dazu gab.
Einfache N. medianus-Tests (!), EMG-Ableitungen (!) oder einfach mal 'ne Blutdruck-Anamnese (!) wurden nicht gemacht, aber dennoch munter geschnitten.
Ende der Geschichte:
Verletzungen von Nerven (Variationen dieser sollten beim Chirurgen bekannt sein) mit anschließenden Parästhesien im Daumen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Im Endeffekt waren nämlich nur nächtliche Blutdruck-Schwankungen für die einschlafende Hand verantwortlich! Man hätte nie schneiden dürfen.

Ohne deine Vorgeschichte zu kennen, könnte es auch einfach nur sein, dass du eine Funktionsstörung/ stärkere Adhäsion im Daumensattelgelenk hast, was deine Beschwerden verursacht.
Ein Manualtherapeut kann dir das manipulieren bzw. lösen und dich weitergehend beraten.
Such' dir eine Physiopraxis mit einem Manualtherapeuten, bei der du dir einen Termin machst.
Dem erzählst du deine Geschichte und er wird dich untersuchen. Anschließend therapeutische Maßnahmen ergreifen, welche hoffentlich zur Linderung/ Heilung deiner Symptome beitragen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## manfred01 (13. Oktober 2016)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @manfred01
> 
> 
> Ohne deine Vorgeschichte zu kennen, könnte es auch einfach nur sein, dass du eine Funktionsstörung/ stärkere Adhäsion im Daumensattelgelenk hast, was deine Beschwerden verursacht.
> ...



Ja danke für den Tipp. Habe heute mit meinem Hausarzt telefoniert. Der meinte, dass ein Chirurg mal die Nervenleitfähigkeit (o.s.ä) testen sollte, aber ich nicht sofort einer OP zustimmen sollte und noch mal mit ihm sprechen (guter Mann). Auf die Idee mit dem Physio bin ich noch nicht gekommen, werde mal nach einem recherchieren.


----------



## The Rocket (22. Oktober 2016)

Falls du noch nicht los warst, kann ich dir Physically fit in der Alfred Bozi 14 empfehlen. Die haben auch nen Osteopathen drin, der jede kleine Schleimhautfalte oder Anomalie in deinen Fingern findet (Bernd heißt er). Handchirurgen kenne ich nur in GT. Welcher von den Orthopäden in Bielefeld bei Hand/Finger besonders fähig ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich könnte dir vermutlich die gleichen Fragen wie die Orthopäden stellen, allerdings bin ich OTM und kann dir "nur" Hilfsmittel zeigen. Nur so ne Idee aus meiner Richtung.


----------



## Danimal (9. November 2016)

Dr. Elsner kennt sich mit Flossen und Mauken aus. (Und ist Mountainbiker)


----------

